

Whois on apple.com, paypal.com, amazon.com, bing.com spam - simonw

$ whois paypal.com
PAYPAL.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM<p>$ whois apple.com
APPLE.COM.WWW.BEYONDWHOIS.COM
APPLE.COM.WAS.PWNED.BY.M1CROSOFT.COM
APPLE.COM.MORE.INFO.AT.WWW.BEYONDWHOIS.COM
APPLE.COM.IS.OWN3D.BY.NAKEDJER.COM
APPLE.COM.IS.0WN3D.BY.GULLI.COM
APPLE.COM.BEYONDWHOIS.COM
APPLE.COM.AT.WWW.BEYONDWHOIS.COM<p>etc...
======
simonw
So is this actually a problem, or is "whois apple.com" meant to return
subdomains of other sites that have apple.com as a prefix?

~~~
infinity
I cannot reproduce your findings, I see a lot more information in the results
for the whois queries, for example a list of "domain servers" for amazon.com:

PDNS1.ULTRADNS.NET

PDNS2.ULTRADNS.NET

PDNS3.ULTRADNS.ORG

... and so on ...

Or "domain servers" for paypal.com:

ns3.isc-sns.info

ns2.isc-sns.com

ns1.isc-sns.net

So maybe the answer to your question is yes, a whois query can return results
with subdomains of other domains having the query domain as a prefix, if this
subdomain is listed as a "domain server". But the result you have posted above
really looks quite different from what I see, there seems to be (or have been)
a problem.

------
thamer
This is an old spamming technique. See this ServerFault answer:
[http://serverfault.com/questions/122228/how-do-i-do-an-
exact...](http://serverfault.com/questions/122228/how-do-i-do-an-exact-whois-
search/122308#122308)

------
infinity
I don't see any of these spammy results for the domains mentioned in the title
at this minute, everything looks quite normal to me. Maybe the problem has
been fixed?

